# CAMRY 08 HAT,ALPINE,MS-8,JBL INFINITE BAFFLE



## slpery (Jan 14, 2011)

This is my 2008 camry on 20" Vossen CV3's


















after bodykit fitted...

















and the big plans...









After studying this website for the past year or so, ive finally decided to try my hand at installing. This is my first and probably final (yeah right) install. I would like to thank all the members on here that have given me ideas and inspiration to do this via their build logs. 

Started by making a baffle for the L8's and sealing up the service holes with fibreglass panels that were screwed into place. 
I had to cut some of the door card but after testing with some modelling clay stuck onto the edge of the speaker, found i still had plenty of clearence.


----------



## ragnaroksq (Mar 14, 2006)

nice car and nice equipment. can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## slpery (Jan 14, 2011)

Next i moved onto the pillars.
I got the idea off of a member on this forum.


----------



## ragnaroksq (Mar 14, 2006)

L8's are kind of deep...are you able to roll your window down all the way?


----------



## slpery (Jan 14, 2011)

lots of sanding. My forearms are massive now.


















I decided to give flocking a go, but i didnt have any type of applicator. I ended up painting acrylic paint on and just sprinkled the flock on. It looked good at first but on closer inspection, i could see imperfections of where i missed bits or i could see paint brush streaks. The pros have a blower which would push the flock into the paint. Plus the can static charge the parts.


----------



## slpery (Jan 14, 2011)

Onto the trunk.
I will dynomat it eventually, im still changing things around at the mo. I still want a spare so i built a false floor on hinges. Its bloody heavy with the amps on but ive ordered some gas struts to help lift it.

Also covered up the pressure vent in the side of the trunk ready for the IB.


















































Im still working on a cover for the amps. At this stage i just wanted it up and running.










The mess of wires.


threw in some LED's to give it a nice glow.


----------



## slpery (Jan 14, 2011)

The IB is next...3x16mm MDF


















I have fininshed the baffle now and im in the process of bolting it into the car. Should have some more pics tomorrow.

The front stage is up and running, and it is impressive. The HAT's are crystal clear and are very comfortable playing at volumes i wont ever be listening to. I cant wait for the subs now. Should be going in a couple of days.


----------



## ragnaroksq (Mar 14, 2006)

looking good


----------



## slpery (Jan 14, 2011)

ragnaroksq said:


> L8's are kind of deep...are you able to roll your window down all the way?


The baffle was made for this reason. There is enough room now, probably about 8mm. I couldve gone further out as the doorcard is still miles away from the speaker.










The original hole was for a 6X9 speaker, hence the odd shaped baffle.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

suscribed


----------



## slpery (Jan 14, 2011)

Where i am up to on the amps so far...












The pillars in the car. I havnt flocked the right one, as im going to re-sand the first one i did and send them to a pro.




















I was getting a few rattles from the door so i added a little mass which helped a great deal.

















You wouldnt even knnow there were 8's in there. Im worried i will be losing a bit of sound quality due to the lack of grill space. At a later stage i might send it in to a shop to get them to customise them by extending the grill.


The baffle ready to go in...

















A shot of the side of the baffle. I had to shape it as close to the bumps in the car. I have some CCF foam stripping that i will stick all the way around to give a good seal. 


And tomorrows job is dynomatting the rear deck. Ive cut 2 panels to cover the 6X9 holes. And ive marked all the holes i need to keep.


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

Vossen FTW!!!! Man, sweet ride. I've never seen a Camry as cool as this one!


----------



## chevbowtie22 (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice job so far. I love those wheels! It really sets that car off.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Vossen's are pretty nice. They add a touch of class to the "big wheel" crowd. I'd never heard of them before I had my Genesis Coupe and then they started popping up on those and on some Hyundai Sonata's and Kia Optimas.

I'm not a huge fan of the Camry, but yours is amazing. I like it.

Jay


----------



## Standard Meow (Jul 30, 2012)

Great car! very nice looking. odd to see the steering wheel on wrong side! hahahaha. You are doing awesome work, everything looks so very nice. This is amazing. I have a question. I see your car has same door panel as my 2011 Corolla LE, what is the trick to getting front door panel off? dumb question I know, but i am very new to this.

Thank you for the help. and thanks for sharing your amazing car and build with us. keep up good work.

Bill


----------



## Hoye0017 (Mar 23, 2010)

slpery said:


> Onto the trunk.
> I will dynomat it eventually, im still changing things around at the mo. I still want a spare so i built a false floor on hinges. Its bloody heavy with the amps on but ive ordered some gas struts to help lift it.
> 
> Also covered up the pressure vent in the side of the trunk ready for the IB.
> ...


What are the coaxial cable Splitters for?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm not sure that I would of sealed off the vent. 

I am actually going to open up my vents ( as in "super-size" them)... I find my subs sound better with the trunk lid open.


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

Hoye0017 said:


> What are the coaxial cable Splitters for?


I've been dying to know this! Just didn't want to be the one to ask.


----------



## slpery (Jan 14, 2011)

> I have a question. I see your car has same door panel as my 2011 Corolla LE, what is the trick to getting front door panel off? dumb question I know, but i am very new to this.
> 
> Thank you for the help. and thanks for sharing your amazing car and build with us. keep up good work.
> 
> Bill


There are 2 screws behind the grab handle. That cover just pops off using a flathead screwdriver or just pry it with your fingers. There is 1 screw behind the pull lever. Again use a small flathead to pry off the small panel behind the actual lever. Then a little plastic plug towards the front of the door. Push in the middle gently, then pull the plug out. Then grab the door panel at the bottom and pull. Once all the plugs have "popped", push the door skin up out of the window rail.




> What are the coaxial cable Splitters for?


I used these instead of y splitters. I had them lying around with the right connectors. Is that a mistake? Im using RG6 Quad shielded coax. I thought it would be ok. Let me know if im wrong.




> I'm not sure that I would of sealed off the vent.
> 
> I am actually going to open up my vents ( as in "super-size" them)... I find my subs sound better with the trunk lid open.


This is the first build ive ever done and im sure i will learn more as im going, but for the moment im trying to seal everything to make the trunk as sealed as possible. So in effect i have a sealed box, not a _true_ IB. Once i have them running, i will try it with the trunk open.


----------



## Frequency (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi Slpery

Sorry to be a bit OT but I see you're over the ditch in Australia, did you source those HAT speakers locally? 

On topic that kit looks quite nice, haven't seen it on any of the local Camrys. It's nice to know that there's plenty of space in those doors as I had been eyeing up one myself lately


----------



## slpery (Jan 14, 2011)

Nice, Im an ex kiwi from south auckland now living in perth. Go on the Hybrid website and email Scott Buwalda. He will put you onto the closest rep. Mine were based in Melbourne i think.

The kit is a RKsport kit.


----------



## Hoye0017 (Mar 23, 2010)

slpery said:


> There are 2 screws behind the grab handle. That cover just pops off using a flathead screwdriver or just pry it with your fingers. There is 1 screw behind the pull lever. Again use a small flathead to pry off the small panel behind the actual lever. Then a little plastic plug towards the front of the door. Push in the middle gently, then pull the plug out. Then grab the door panel at the bottom and pull. Once all the plugs have "popped", push the door skin up out of the window rail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's definitely a bad idea to use the cable splitters. They usually have extremely small conductors, resistive networks, and often only really work for 5 MHz and above. If you are using a high quality rg6, you'll be ok as far as cables go but you should re-terminate them with RCA connectors and use regular Y splitters.


----------



## slpery (Jan 14, 2011)

OK I will swap them out.
They already have RCA connectors so it will be just a matter of getting a couple of y-adaptor plugs. I am actually trying to hunt down a slight "pink noise" coming through the speakers. Its really low volume stuff, but i want it gone. Hopefully that helps with it.

Thanks for the input. Im always open to suggestions.


----------



## Om flyer (Mar 19, 2011)

I represent Hybrid Audio (HAT) in Australia.
PM me info you require any information.
Or email me [email protected]


----------



## slpery (Jan 14, 2011)

Sealed up the rear deck and mounted the baffle. I decided to wrap it in vinyl as it gave a better finish than carpet.









Subs are in !!!!!!!








almost looks factory...









It sounds awesome. I had a little trouble with MS-8 tuning out the midbass, but after doing some research on here, found the solution. Now it cranks. Its loud and low. Not hard hitting SPL loud, more of a smoother bass. It sounds more like a home theatre sub. 

AMp cover is the final piece, but im still working on that.

I will RTA it next week and see if i can fine tune it some more. But for now, im stoked.

.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

If you remove the seal in the trunk to make it a "true" IB setup it shouldl get even deeper.


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

iirc, the vents in the trunk are for when the airbags deploy, so your windows don't blow out.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Makes the closing of doors easier(and helps prevent ear-drum pop), provides an exit for the HVAC system(the vent closes when in recirc mode).


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

JayinMI said:


> Vossen's are pretty nice. They add a touch of class to the "big wheel" crowd. I'd never heard of them before I had my Genesis Coupe and then they started popping up on those and on some Hyundai Sonata's and Kia Optimas.
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of the Camry, but yours is amazing. I like it.
> 
> Jay


Looks like they're riding on some rubber bands

Please avoid potholes at all expense:laugh:


----------



## slpery (Jan 14, 2011)

nadams5755 said:


> iirc, the vents in the trunk are for when the airbags deploy, so your windows don't blow out.


haha thats the best one yet. If for some reason the airbags are deploying, the last thing on my mind is the integrity of my windows. 


I just did a quick search online, and probably the biggest concern is when the A/C is on. But ive sealed the trunk from the cabin off pretty well. Even if i reopen the vent, air is still going to struggle to get into the trunk.

A lot of people say its so when you shut the doors your ears dont pop. I havnt noticed any difference with that.

And the best reason i read, was its designed to let the stale air out when you fart.


----------



## 89BLUE7.3 (Jun 6, 2011)

Id like to know your detailed opinion of how those jbls are doing in IB for you. I have an 07 camry and have been kicking that idea around. It has a great trunk and i dont want to use up space. Im torn between the gto 1514s or two gto 804s in a small box attached to the rear deck. I hear the 15s are well received when setup like youve got them.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice looking car! Amp rack turned out great!


----------



## slpery (Jan 14, 2011)

Like everyone who does IB for the first time, I'm never going back to a box. 
I've only previously had single 12's in sealed enclosures, and after doing IB, realized how much low freq bass I was missing out on. 

Friends cars Ive been in recently had more punch, but I'm thinking that's because they have there bass turned up more than I do. 
They can still go plenty loud if you want though. I hit 139db on a termlab the other week, at 24hz. I really wasn't expecting that from IB. And that's from a 600watt amp. 

I would def recommend it, and would recommend the subs too, as they are a very cheap option.


----------



## Fetus (Apr 14, 2011)

Next time I'm in Perth, I'm hunting you down so I can hear this!


----------



## slpery (Jan 14, 2011)

Fetus said:


> Next time I'm in Perth, I'm hunting you down so I can hear this!


For sure mate.

Just send me a message on here, and we can tee something up. I work away up north on a 2'n'2 roster, but im sure we can work something out.

Im always happy to show it off.


----------



## I Need Bass (Jun 2, 2009)

Hellea nice

QUOTE=slpery;1691153]








Sealed up the rear deck and mounted the baffle. I decided to wrap it in vinyl as it gave a better finish than carpet.









Subs are in !!!!!!!








almost looks factory...









It sounds awesome. I had a little trouble with MS-8 tuning out the midbass, but after doing some research on here, found the solution. Now it cranks. Its loud and low. Not hard hitting SPL loud, more of a smoother bass. It sounds more like a home theatre sub. 

AMp cover is the final piece, but im still working on that.

I will RTA it next week and see if i can fine tune it some more. But for now, im stoked.

.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Thunderplains (Sep 6, 2009)

From one camry owner to another, great job man. And +1 on the splitters, ditch them quick. Great for tv, but when you go from a 18ga core to a 28ga+ internal never mind the resistors in place for bandwidth limits, something is going to suffer,'def switch them out..

Let me know if you run into any snags as I have had my camry down to the frame practically and reassembled..

Excellent work.


----------



## slpery (Jan 14, 2011)

Thunderplains said:


> From one camry owner to another, great job man. And +1 on the splitters, ditch them quick. Great for tv, but when you go from a 18ga core to a 28ga+ internal never mind the resistors in place for bandwidth limits, something is going to suffer,'def switch them out..
> 
> Let me know if you run into any snags as I have had my camry down to the frame practically and reassembled..
> 
> Excellent work.


Cheers dude.
Yeah i swapped the splitters out straight away after the initial comments. 
Luckily i know how to strip a car and reassemble them, especially jappa's.


----------



## hyundave (Jun 7, 2012)

Wow looks awesome! I'm sure that sounds amazing. I'd love to eventually get into IB... It's very technical though and simply don't have the time/money right now for it =/. Just curious, how much did all this run you if you don't mind me asking. Components, fiberglass, and MDF board


----------



## slpery (Jan 14, 2011)

Thats a tough one, as i didnt keep track of expenditure. (probably a good thing as far as girlfriends are concerend)

You can get fibreglass kits from a hardware store for about $20. I used 2.
The MDF prices vary depending on thickness. Im guessing i spent about $70-80 on all my wood purchases.
A tin of bog, some sandpaper, and lots of spare time. If i had to buy any power tools, they usually were the cheapest crap, as i probably wont use them again.

I got a quote from a shop to do my pillars.........$1500. I dont know if thats just because there arent many custom shops where i live. But if i worked out my labour costs at $50 an hour, i probably wouldnt be far off that price.


----------



## slpery (Jan 14, 2011)

*I thought I would make a little update.*


*This is how the car is looking now. SLow'n'Low.* 






*The pillars are looking great and blend well.*



*I upgraded the factory HU also. And mounted the MS-8 display in the sunglass holder.*







*I made an iphone holder that's hooked up to the HU.*











*And ive started the amp cover. I just need to do the side sections, and then make some mesh grills to go over the amps.*














*
I'm currently waiting for Hybrid Audio to finish making there new 15" subs. 
And if the price is right, I will grab a couple. 
And I already have an Alpine MRX-M240 amp that will power them. *





*Thanks for looking.*







p.s. If you want a laugh, check out this video I made. Yes the exhaust sounds gay, and no I wasn't flooring it, but everyone here needs one of these. Its so funny.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVv_c6aHQQM












.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

That iPhone holder is badass!


----------



## slpery (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks

Its a "Mophie external battery" I got from ebay for about $30.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Great job and an even better job of documenting with photos. Ok here is my question, you said that you've upgraded the hu, to what please as it still looks like the factory knobs are there.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Generally, I am not a fan of the way many A-pillar pods look but I do like the way you sculpted the tweeter into these. Cool looking car for sure.


----------



## slpery (Jan 14, 2011)

The HU has been upgraded from a simple cd/radio, to a DVD/GPS/multimedia unit designed to replace the factory Toyota unit. You can get them from ebay for only $300. 

(You can see the old version in one of the iphone shots)


I wasn't worried about the sound quality, as the MS-8 takes care of that. And it has inputs for iPhone and USB and reverse cameras.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^. I had purchased something as such for my Ram, well let me just say THAT was a waste lol. I am so glad that it's worked for you. So now that you've got the bug, where do you go from here ?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

By the way it keeps saying that your exhaust video is private.


----------



## slpery (Jan 14, 2011)

Oh thanks for that. Ive just changed it to public.

The HU interface is a little annoying, so I was thinking of upgrading again, either to a clarion or pioneer multimedia HU. I was liking the clarion due to its Pandora controls.

Otherwise, apart from changing the subs later, that's it.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

When you say change the subs, are you referring to swapping out the two for a single sub? Also do you have access to a Clarion dealer in Australia ?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Nvm, I see that you've posted about the subwoofers already...


----------

